# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Kuzhina Boterore

## nimf

egg drop soup - supe me veze!

Perzihen 2 luge niseshte me pak leng pule.  Pasi perzihen mire shtohet edhe nje 5 filxhan leng pule, 2 luge vere e bardhe, sipas deshires edhe qepe te njoma te grira, sipas deshires edhe 2 luge te vogla me salce soy.  Masa vihet ne zierje duke u trazuar nganjehere.  Pas zierjes, gradualisht hidhen 3 veze, fillimisht te rrahura, duke e perzier vazhdimisht.  Disa (une psh) mund ta preferojne ti perziejne pak vezet gjate hedhjes ne masen e zier, pasi kjo ben qe veza te mos kapet, ose shqeto fare te ngelet kokrra kokrra.
Konsumohet  menjehere, shoqerohet me makorona kineze te skuqura.  

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## cristal

nimf............a e di ti si i bejne ate pilafin e skuqur..............eshte shume e shijshme...........shnet :buzeqeshje:

----------


## nimf

Cristal,
une se di si e bejne pilafin e skuqur neper restorante por po te jap nje recete pilafi te skuqur alla nimf.
merret pilafi ene skuqet ne gjalp derisa te marri ngjyre te kuqe.  pasi skuqet hiqet nga tigani edhe hidhet ne tengjere me uje ku lihet derisa te zihet (mos harro per cdo sasi orizi duhet dyfishi i asaj sasije uje.)  nderkohe ne tigan skuqet ca veze e rrahur fillimisht, bizele, qepe, e cfare tjeter te duash.  pasi pilafi eshte zier perzihet me perimet e skuqura edhe tada - eshte gati.

----------


## cristal

rrofsh jaqe tani do iki ta provoje pilafin e skuqur alla nimf............. shnet
P.S:kur ta mbaroje do te te jap mbresat :perqeshje:

----------


## ChuChu

nimfka, kam bere nje fried rice dje (flied lice, lol) qe c'te te them.... te ishe ketu do te te kisha ftuar per darke, me kete lloj gatimi qe bekam une nderohesh kur ke miq  :buzeqeshje:  jo per gje, po ishte hera e pare qe gatuaja, dhe s'prisja nje gjelle aq te shijshme.

ja ta them receten se qenka ndryshe nga ajo qe ke vene ti me lart:
pasi behet pilafi (vec), kaudiset me qepe, karrota, bizele e c'te kesh tjeter, i hidhet vaj dhe e le te 'stir-fry'. Pas ca minutash i hedh soy sauce (hmm sa e mire) dhe ca seasonings kineze qe vijne te paketuara. Pastaj hidhi 1-2 veze te rrahura, trazoje per ca min, e masanej shto copat e mishit (mundesisht pule) qe ehste gatuar vec dhe voila, ngrini nje dolli per mua kur ta hani  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## cristal

o kuqe po si behet pilafi para se ta perzish me karrota qeper e te etj.?

----------


## nimf

Kuqe,
se imagjinoj dot ate bebushin nen nickun tat duke gatu flied lice.  do ta provoj ket receten tende, edhe do ngre dolli patjeter  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## huggos

A ka njeri qe ka/di receta gatimi kinez?

Psh po ju permend disa lloje udhqimesh.. si,

- Supe Zhang Xing me prodhime deti
- Pate me kerpudha
- Pate me salce te embel te tharte
- Mish Vici me spec jeshil
- Pule me anana
- Oriz tymi

etj.. etj..


miqesisht,
huggos

----------


## Estella

Nje mikja ime dhe nje vizitore e forumit tone me ka derguar te gjitha keto receta boterore per tu a sjelle te gjithee ketu per eksperimente. Po filloj une e para te eksperimentoj me kuzhinen, sic e dini ha shume.  :ngerdheshje: 

Sallata Waldorf (USA) 
200 gr mollë të kuqe, 150 gr selino, 150 gr thelba arrash, disa fletë sallate jeshile, 4 lugë maionese, lëngu i 1 limoni. 
Presim mollët në copa të vogla, i heqim bërthamat. Pastaj i spërkatim me lëngun e limonit, i përziejmë me selinon e prerë në rrethorë dhe maionese. Sipër 4 pjatave vendosim gjethet e sallatës dhe sipër sistemojmë komposton. Në fund i hedhim arrat e grira. Mund t'i shtojmë kompostos edhe pak pana të rrahur.

----------


## Estella

Antipasta andaluziane (Spanja) 
Ingredientët: 1 konfeksion pasta sfoglia, gjalpë për tavën. 
Për mbushjen: 150 gr mish viçi i grirë, 1 qepë e vogël, 10 ullinj të pjekur, pak piper të kuq, 1 lugë salcë domatesh,  2 lugë vaj ulliri, kripë, piper,12 të verdha vezësh, 1-2 lugë çaji qumësht, fara susami, kripë. 
Përziejmë mishin e grirë me qepën e larë dhe të grirë. Hedhim vajin e ullirit në tigan dhe pasi të jetë nxehur pak i shtojmë përzierjen që përgatitem më parë, i shtojmë salcën e domates dhe e përziejme me lugë druri. Presim ullinjtë në copa të vogla dhe i hedhim në tigan. Hapim pasta sfoglian dhe me ndihmën e një gote uji formojmë disa rrathë ku hedhim pak nga përzierja që kemi në tigan (1 lugë). I lyejmë anët e rrathëve me 1 të verdhë veze të cilën e kemi rrahur me kripë dhe qumësht, i mbyllim duke ushtruar pak forcë në anët e lyera. Me të verdhën e vezës tjetër i lyejmë nga sipër, i hedhim fara susami dhe i vendosim në një tavë që e kemi lyer me gjalpë dhe në fund i vendosim në furrë në temperaturën 220°C për rreth 15-20 minuta. I servirim duke i shoqëruar me një gotë verë të kuqe.

----------


## Estella

Antipastë vineze me pulë (Austria) 
Ingredientët për 6 persona: 400 gr pulë të pjekur, 200 gr proshutë, 4 vezë, 2 kutia xhelatinë, 1 tas maioneze, kripë. 

Ziejmë vezët për 10 minuta. I qërojmë dhe i ndajmë në feta. Presim në fileta mishin e pulës dhe e vendosim në një tas bashkë me proshutën e prerë, maionezen dhe vezët e ziera (ndajmë veç disa feta vezë sepse na duhen për dekorimin e pjatës). Hollojmë xhelatinën dhe e hedhim në një tas rrethor me diametër rreth 20 cm një shtresë rreth 1 cm, pastaj e vendosim në frogorifer derisa të mplekset. Mbi këtë shtresë pastaj vendosim fetat e vezëve, hedhim një shtresë tjetër xhelatinë dhe e vendosim edhe njëherë në frigorifer. Pasi të jetë mpleksur edhe kjo shtresë i hedhim përsipër një pjesë të kompostos (pulë, proshutë, maioneze, vezë) dhe një shtresë tjetër xhelatinë. Veprojmë sipas këtij rregulli derisa të mbarojë xhelatina. Në fund e dekorojmë me fetat e vezëve.

----------


## Estella

Bruschetta caprese (Italia)                                                 Ingredientët: 4 feta buke, 4 domate, mozarela e freskët, rigon, piper i kuq, vaj ulliri, kripë.   Presim domatet në feta të holla dhe të njëjtën gjë bëjmë dhe me mozarelën duke u munduar që të nxjerrim të njëjtin numër fetash nga të dy ingredientët. I thekim fetat e bukës dhe i vendosim në një pjatë,i mbulojmë me fetat e domateve dhe mozarelës duke i alternuar në mënyrë që njëra të mbulojë gjysmën e tjetrës. I hedhim kripë, pak piper të kuq, rigon dhe në fund vaj ulliri. Kujdes, fetat e bukës duhet të jenë të ngrohta!

----------


## Estella

Qofte me proshutë (Italia) 
Ingredientët për 4 persona: 200 gr proshutë, 100 gr gjizë e freskët, majdanoz, fara susami. 
Presim në copa të holla proshutën dhe pasi të kemi larë mirë majdanozin i hedhim bashkë me gjizen në frullator. E frullojmë derisa të formohet një masë homogjene dhe duke përdorur duart formojmë topa të vegjël sa një kokërr qershie. Në një pjate hedhim fara susami dhe rrotullojmë qoftet që kemi përgatitur derisa të mbulohen mirë. Me delikatesë i vendosim në një pjate dhe i dekorojmë me gjethe majdanozi. 
Melçi pate me konjak (Franca) 
Ingredientet: 400gr melçi pate, ½ l konjak, 2 gjethe dafine, 500 gr dhjame pate, kripe, piper i bardhe. 
Pastrojme melçine duke mos e shperbere. Pastaj e leme per disa ore ne uje te ftohte dhe te kripur.Pasi te kete kaluar koha e mesiperme e thajme e kriposim, i hedhim piperin e bardhe dhe e leme per rreth 8 ore ne konjak, ne te cilin kemi vene qe me pare gjethet e dafines.Pastaj e vendosim ne nje tave balte duke i shtuar dhjamin e pates qe e kemi shkrire ne zjarr, duke u munduar qe dhjami te mbuloje melçine, i veme kapakun dhe e veme ne furre per 6-7 minuta. Pasi ta kemi lene derisa te ftohet ne tave e presim ne feta te holla dhe e servirim me buke dhe shampanje.

----------


## Estella

Japrak (Greqi) 
Ingredientët: 16 gjethe rrushi të freskta ose të konservuara, 700 gr di mish i grirë, 100 gr oriz, 1 qepë, 1 lugë majdanoz i grirë, 1 lugë kopër e grirë, 40 gr gjalpë, 2 lugë vaj ulliri, kripë, piper. 
Për salcën: 3 veze, 1 limon, majdanoz. 

Ziejmë gjethet e rrushit ose i kullojmë nëse përdorim ato të konservuarat. Përziejmë mishin e grirë, orizin, me qepën e larë dhe të grirë, kripën, piperin, majdanozin, vajin dhe disa lugë ujë. Në një tavë vendosim gjethet e rrushit duke e vënë pjesën e shkëlqyeshme poshtë, i hedhim pak nga përzierja e mësipërme dhe i mbështjellim mirë. I sistemojmë japrakët në një tavë, i lagim me një gotë ujë të përzier me gjalp të shkrirë, dhe sipër i shtypim me një pjatë. I vendosim në furrë në temperaturën 150°C për rreth 1 orë. Për të përgatitur salcën, rrahim vezën me lëngun e limonit derisa të formohet një shkumë dhe i shtojmë pak nga pak një gotë ujë të ngrohtë, duke e lënë në zjarr të ulët derisa salca të dendësohet. Në fund i hedhim majdanozin. 
Në momentin e servirjes japrakëve i hedhim përsipër salcën.

----------


## Estella

Sallatë greke (Greqi) 
Ingredientët për 4 persona: 200 gr djath i bardhë, 4 domate, 2 speca jeshilë, 1 qepë, 1 kastravec, 2 lugë uthull vere, 20 ullinj të zi, 1 lugë të vogël rigon, 4 lugë vaj ulliri, kripë, piper. 
Pastrojmë perimet, i grijmë dhe i vendosim në një tas sallate. Rrahim vajin, uthullën, kripën dhe rigonin dhe ia hedhim perimeve. I përziejmë dhe i lemë të pushojnë rreth 20 minuta. Pastaj i shtojmë djathin dhe ullinjtë.

----------


## Estella

Sallatë patëllxhanash (Greqi) 

Ingredientet: 3 patellxhana, lengu i nje limoni, nje fete e madhe buke e vjeter (pa koret), 1 qepe, 1 luge çaji rigon, nje grusht arra te thyera e te qeruara, 1 te verdhe veze, ½ luge çaji sheqer, 1 luge çaji majdanoz i grire, 1 gote vaj ulliri, kripe, piper. 
Presim në feta patëllxhanat dhe i pjekim në furrë për rreth ¾ orë ose derisa të zbuten. I qërojmë derisa janë akoma të ngrohta dhe i vemë në ujë të kripur ku kemi shtuar ½ e limonit. Pasi ti kemi lënë të kullojnë dhe i heqim farat. Hedhim në frulator bashkë me bukën, që më parë e kemi lënë në ujë të zbutet, qepën e grirë, rigonin, arrat dhe i frulojmë derisa të formohet një si krem. Pastaj këtij kremi i shtojmë patëllxhanat dhe të verdhën e vezës dhe vazhdojmë ta frulojmë përsëri. Në fund i hedhim ngadalë vajin, lëngun e limonit, kripën, piperin dhe sheqerin. E vendosim në tavolinë pasi ta kemi dekoruar me majdanozin.

----------


## Estella

Supë me vezë e limon (shqiptare)
Ingredientët për 4 persona: 50 gr oriz, lëngu i një limoni, 50 gr gjalp, 1 vezë kripë, piper të zi. 
Vendosim në fillim në një tas me ujë të ftohtë orizin dhe e lemë për disa orë (ose edhe gjithë natën). Pastaj e kullojmë dhe e vendosim të ziejë në zjarr jo shumë të lartë duke i shtuar ujë të ftohtë. E përziejmë dhe i shtojmë herë pas here ujë dhe në fund kripën. Kur kokrrat e orizit të jenë çbërë heqim tenxheren nga zjarri dhe mundohemi ti shtypim. Pastaj vendosim gjalpin të shkrihet dhe në një tas rrahim të verdhën e vezës. I shtojmë në fillim gjalpin supës dhe pastaj vezën (supa sduhet të jetë shumë e nxehtë kur i hidhet veza). I përziejmë dhe i hedhim lëngun e limonit dhe piperin e zi.

----------


## Estella

Tavë me oriz ose tavë kasapësh (Shqiptare)
Ingredientët për 6 persona. 1 kg mish qengji, 2 kokrra qepë të thata, kripë, spec i kuq ose salcë domatesh, 1/2 kg oriz, 1 tufë majdanoz, 1/2 tufë kopër, vaj. 
Në një tigan me vaj skuqim në fillim mishin e qengjit me qepën e grirë Pastaj e hedhim kripën, specin e kuq ose 1 lugë salcë domateje dhe i përziejmë mirë. I shtojmë ujë dhe i vemë të ziejnë. Pasi mishi të jetë zier e transferojmë në një tavë, mundësisht tavë balte, bashkë me lëngun e tij. I hedhim orizin, majdanozin, koprën dhe i vendosim në furrë.

----------


## Estella

Byrek me mish (shqiptare)
1 kg miell i bardhë, ½ kg mish i grirë, 200 gr domate, 200 gr qepë, vaj, kripë, niseshte, 30  40 gr gjalp, piper i zi. 
Përgatisim në fillim brumin duke përzier miellin me kripën dhe ujin (fillojmë  me ½ gote ujë). Pasi të kemi rrahur brumin derisa të bëhet elastik e ndajmë në topa të vogla sa një mandarinë. I lemë të pushojnë duke i mbuluar me një pecetë dhe vendosim vajin të nxehet në një tigan, i shtojmë qepët e grira dhe mishin e grirë. Pasi mishi të ketë ndryshuar ngyrë dhe qepët të jenë zbutur i shtojmë domatet e grira. I hedhim kripë dhe piper dhe i lemë mënjanë. Fillojmë të hapim topat e brumit: duke vendosur në fillim pak niseshte poshtë dhe pak sipër dhe i hapim me ndihmën e një okklai derisa peta të bëhet shumë e hollë, gati trasparente. Peta duhet të jetë 2-3 cm më e madhe se tepsia. E lyejmë tespinë me pak vaj dhe shtrojmë sipër petën. Të njëjtën gjë e bëjmë edhe me 4-5 topat e tjerë të brumit. Pasi të kemi shtruar edhe petën e 5 ose të 6 i hedhim gjysmën e kompostos, mund ti hedhim gjithë komposton, por në këtë rast duhet të hapim gjysmën e petave. Pasi të kemi mbaruar mbyllim bordet dhe hedhim vaj dhe pak gjalp mbi sipërfaqen e byrekut. E vendosim tepsinë të piqet në furrë në temperaturën 220°C.

----------


## Estella

Fagotini me djath (Turqi) 
500 gr pasta sfoglia, 1 e verdhë veze, 300 gr djath dele, 60 gr gjalp, 2 të verdha veze, 3 kërpudha, 4 lugë majdanoz të grirë, 1 limon, kripë. 
Pastrojmë në fillim kërpudhat, i lajmë në ujë të rrjedhshëm, i thajmë, i lagim me lëngun e limonit dhe i grijmë hollë. Shkrijmë gjalpin në një tigan, i shtojmë kërpudhat dhe i lemë për disa minuta në zjarr. Pastaj i kriposim dhe i lemë të ftohen. Në një tas rrahim vezët me djathin, majdanozin, kërpudhat dhe i shtojmë dhe kripën. Pastaj hapim brumin dhe e ndajmë në rrathë me diametër rreth 9 cm. Mbi secilin rreth vendosim pak nga përbërja që kemi përgatitur dhe e mbyllim rrethin duke lagur pak bordet e tij. Në një tas rrahim 1 të verdhë veze dhe me këtë lyejmë fagotinit nga sipër. Pastaj i sistemojmë në një tavë të lagur me ujë dhe i lemë në furrë të piqen për rreth 25 minuta.

----------

